# NOOB with ?`s I did search!!



## antsrcool (Dec 18, 2007)

So I have a 2002 A6 2.7t. The problem is while replacing the right side valve cover i pried a little bit on what looks like an egr valve to sneak the cover by. Well i ended up breaking the tube that goes behind the engine into the head. WTH is that tube called? Are those EGR valves? I see the air pump pumps into them but not sure what they do. Thanks for any help


----------

